# Pyro metallurgy of gold using oxygen



## kannang338 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi to all,

Currently we have taken a project on removing impurities by oxygen blowing and oxidizing flux addition to oxidize the base metals.

Need suggestions and clarification about this process like

1. Flux need to use
2. Flux ratios and flux calculation 
3. Any other things needed to achieve better results in this trial.


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 18, 2016)

I think there were a discussion a few days ago about this. When doing a quick search I found this one.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=23680&p=255827&hilit=stainless+tube+oxygen#p255827
But I think there should be a more recent thread.

Göran


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 18, 2016)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=24288&p=257062&hilit=rose#p257062


----------



## 4metals (Aug 18, 2016)

We ran an entire thread on smelting, your answers will be in that thread.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=23680


----------



## kannang338 (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks for your suggestions.

But still no one specified that the amount of oxidizing flux need to convert particular material into its desired oxide.

Is any calculations for the flux addition?


----------



## Lou (Aug 22, 2016)

Sure.


NaNO3 + M(0) = MxOy + Na2O + NO2

put in your metal and balance the redox reaction yourself.

Note, depending on the metal, there may be secondary reactions with the sodium oxide. 

L


----------

